# Meyers E-47 Won't angle



## Frenchie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi
When I checked my plow it did everything right. 5 mins later went through the up down left right process and it would not angle right or left.
I followed all the steps in the manual for this trouble shooting process. 
Pilot piston good, cross over relief valve looks right. Nothing is broken. 
I read some other posts that suggested water in the system. I did add fluid. How do you bleed the system? There is nothing in the book on this at all. Or, is it possible it is something else? The motor runs when I push the contol lever. I can physically pull on it to move it left or right. I was able to move it about a foot in both directions. Any suggestions?
I am in CT and we are about to be covered in 5-12 inches.
Thanks Alot to anyone who can help and thank-you for everyone else posts. I learn alot on this site just from reading! 
Thanks Again!
Frenchie


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

are the couplers connected properly.


----------



## Frenchie (Apr 17, 2007)

yes the couplers are properly connected.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Im wondering if you still have air in the lines. I had the same thing. I cou;ld push/pull the blade with ease. My piston nuts needed tightening and I filled again with fluid. Blade almost on the ground (fittings higher than the rams) and angle back and forth the best you can and check level again. it cleaned up my problem and I was on my way.

C-


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds like you may be low on oil. drop blade and fill. air in the line will let you move it some.
if it still won't angle, check the coils for magnetism.


----------



## Frenchie (Apr 17, 2007)

*E-47 killing me!*

My coils have magnetism. How do I get the air if that is what it is out of the line? Is it as C- describes?
Am I to understand the blade should be slightly off the ground and I should manually angle the plow back and forth and then check the fluid level again because at this point it only goes up and down. I can not angle it at all with the control. This is what I have confirmed up to this point:
Plow rises and lowers, motor runs when I try to angle, pilot piston looks good, C valve works, C valve O rings are in good condition, Cross over relief valve looks fine upon inspection. I have taken this thing apart and put it back together several times. I am so stuck.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Frenchie;714098 said:


> My coils have magnetism. How do I get the air if that is what it is out of the line? Is it as C- describes?
> Am I to understand the blade should be slightly off the ground and I should manually angle the plow back and forth and then check the fluid level again because at this point it only goes up and down. I can not angle it at all with the control. This is what I have confirmed up to this point:
> Plow rises and lowers, motor runs when I try to angle, pilot piston looks good, C valve works, C valve O rings are in good condition, Cross over relief valve looks fine upon inspection. I have taken this thing apart and put it back together several times. I am so stuck.
> Thanks guys!


You got it. Put the blade just off the ground. You want the elbows with the lines to be the highest point on the angle piston so the air rises to the top. Push the raise/lower piston as far down as you can. Move the blade what you can and check level again. Im not saying this will solve your problem. But I had the same symptoms and this did the trick for me. You might have to repete it a few times, but at some point, you wont be able to add anymore fluid

C-


----------

